# Can I Claim 10 points for the Family Member



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I am in the process of drafting my online EOI, I am main applicant and my wife is the dependent applicant. I would like to know whether I can claim 10 points for my wife's cousin sister or not? (she is permanent resident of NZ)


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

dungrani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of drafting my online EOI, I am main applicant and my wife is the dependent applicant. I would like to know whether I can claim 10 points for my wife's cousin sister or not? (she is permanent resident of NZ)


Hi,

I doubt it as your wife's cousin's sister isn't what one would call a close family relative.

Regards,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I doubt it as your wife's cousin's sister isn't what one would call a close family relative.
> 
> Regards,


Definitely not. I had my Mum's whole family over here (my uncle, cousins, cousins children) and none of them counted!


----------

